# Triple Screen oder Alternativen - Kaufempfehlung



## Misterdci (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige von Euch Empfehlungen, mein Monitor-Problem zu lösen...

Ich nutze mein System ausschließlich für Rennsimulationen bzw. Rennspiele.

ich habe recht viel probiert und gegenwärtig einen 40“ LED TV als Monitor. ( 60 Hz )

Zum einen ärgert natürlich die schwache Reaktionszeit, der Sichtbereich im Cockpit..vor allem beim überholen und überholt werden.., den Rest könnt ihr euch sicher ausmalen...

ich liebäugele mit einem 3x 27“ Monitor Setup... gibt es hier Empfehlungen, oder worauf ich unbedingt achten sollte  ?  ( natürlich muss ich hart für mein Geld arbeiten sodass der Preis schon eine Rolle spielt )

zu meinem System: i7 7700 mit Shadow Rock 2 auf MSI ZA170pro / 16GB DDR3 RAM@2133 MHz,  MSI gtx1080

Danke und gutes Gelingen an Alle im Voraus


----------



## svd (9. Oktober 2017)

Wäre die "HTC Vive" eine Alternative? Die Grafik sieht freilich nicht so schön aus wie auf drei Monitoren, aber gerade bei Überholmanövern muss es intuitiver sein, Entfernungen einschätzen zu können oder in Kurven zu fahren.
Hilft natürlich nicht, falls du davon seekrank wirst, hehe, müsste aber mal probiert werden.

Preislich bliebe es ähnlich. So ein 27-Zöller mit  mind. 100Hz Bildwiederholrate kostet ja auch so ab 300€, mal drei also mindestens 900€.
Die "HTC Vive" kostet 700€, blieben 200€ über. Falls die GTX1080 nicht reichte, bekommst du für deine MSI-1080 gute 500€ . Mit den 200€ machte das 700€, die 1080Ti-Version der MSI kostet 750€.


----------



## Misterdci (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort...

VR ist dann doch nicht so das meine...

Die Entscheidung auf 3 Monitore zu wechseln steht fest


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei drei Monitoren würde mich der Zwischenraum stören. Warum nicht einfach einen riesig breiten Curved-Monitor?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei drei Monitoren würde mich der Zwischenraum stören. Warum nicht einfach einen riesig breiten Curved-Monitor?


 Bei Rennspielen ist das gar nicht soooo schlimm, denn da kann man die Rahmen ja quasi als "Schutzkäfig-Simulation" sehen   und durch "Bezel Compensation" wird das Bild auch ohne Versatz dargestellt, d.h. das Gesamtbild wird so berechnet, als sei im Spiel wirklich der Rahmen im Weg des Kamerasichtfeldes vorhanden, hier zur Veranschaulichung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 3 Monitoren muss man halt bedenken, dass sich die FPS-Werte, die Du bisher hast, auf bis zu ein Drittel des alten Wertes einbrechen werden.


----------



## Misterdci (15. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antworten,

mit Frameeinbrüchen kann mich leben, jedoch bin ich jetzt etwas hin und her gerissen... tripple oder ultrawide...

Bei UW wirkt sich der Frameeinbruch in Verbindung mit der Auflösung auch negativ aus, aber eine gute Idee ist es dennoch...

mal ein Beispiel: 

Wenn der ultrawidescreen angenommen die doppelte breite hat ( 32:9 ) entspräche dies dann doublescreen ?

Welche Monitore könnt ihr denn empfehlen, bzw. welche Spezifikation ist wichtig

mbG
Christoph


----------



## Alreech (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab hier einen iiyama 40 " 4K TFT und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.
34" Ultrawide ist nicht ganz so breit und hat nur 1440 Zeilen, dafür aber höhere Wiederholfrequenz.

Falls deine Rennspiele Track Ir unterstützen wäre das auch noch eine Alternative zum Setup mit drei Monitoren.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2017)

Misterdci schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten,
> 
> mit Frameeinbrüchen kann mich leben, jedoch bin ich jetzt etwas hin und her gerissen... tripple oder ultrawide...
> 
> ...


 Ja, allerdings gibt es da derzeit nur einen einzigen Monitor, der das bietet:  https://geizhals.de/samsung-c49hg90-lc49hg90dmux-en-a1640134.html?hloc=de Der hat 3840 x 1080 Pixel, d.h. die Auflösung ist dann halt so, als würdest du zwei Full-HD-Monitore nebeneinander haben, aber ohne den störenden Rahmen. Er hat 144Hz als Bildwiederholfrequenz.


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde du solltest dir die Frage stellen, wie wichtig dir in solchen Spielen die periphere Sicht ist.

Ein Triple Setup sollte dafür meiner Einschätzung nach immer noch deutlich besser sein als der Widescreen curved Bildschirm.

An sich würde ich auch eher zu dem Widescreen ohne Ränder raten. Bei Rennspielen bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher...


----------

